# Omnistor Awning Gearbox



## martinsilverfox (Jul 24, 2010)

Has anybody had any experience with changing the gearbox on an Omnistor Awning. Is it normal for it to clunk open and clunk shut.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Don,t know about changing gearbox but mine certaily cluncks as you start to wind it out. In fact it takes about one complete turn before it releases and then starts to come out. It also has a clunk as it winds back in, I understand this is the locking mechanism and I have tried a few friends at rally,s and they do the same.
Dave


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We're down to get our awning gears changed at the Lincoln Show, by the distributor (Rose Awnings.) It does clunk on the way out, but more to the point it slips on the way back in at various points. When I described these symptoms, Rose Awnings said gearbox probably needs replacing.

Doesn't sound quite like what you describe though?


----------

